# Geflecht in der Brandung ?



## tjess (6. September 2017)

Ich würde gerne mal eine aktuelle Konversation über Geflecht und Mono in der Brandung eröffnen.
Ich überlege seit längerem warum Monofil der Standard (meines Wissens nach) ist , da ich beim Geflecht den entscheidenden Vorteil sehe nämlich deutlich höhere Wurfweiten.
Viele argumentieren das Geflecht keine Dehnung hat und das die Fische beim Biss abschreckt. Aber da man ja eh ein Vorfach mit Mundschnur hat, welche beim Biss nicht direkt auf Spannung ist , sehe ich da kein Nachteil.
Ich sehe die entscheidenden Vorteile beim Geflecht ( Wurfweite und Bisserkennung). Sicherlich wird Monofil bei bestimmten Wetterbedingungen Vorteile haben aber die erschließen sich mir noch nicht und würde da gerne eure Meinung zu wissen.

Beizufügen wäre das ich auch bisher immer mit Monofil gefischt habe, aus dem Grund weil ich bis vor einiger Zeit nur als Nebenangelei in der Brandung war und es mit der Mono so kennengelernt habe. 
LG


----------



## Aalbubi (6. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Bin Neuling in Sachen Brandungsangeln, kann nur schreiben was ich gelesen habe!

Habe gelesen, das man mit Geflecht nicht viel weiter als mit Mono kommt. Zudem rutscht das Kraut bei Mono besser runter. Es ist resistenter sowie preislich gesehen im Vorteil.

Ich werde es vielleicht heute mit Geflecht probieren. Ist so eine billige Kastking Schnur. Die Dehnung bei Monoschnur lässt mich immer wieder grübeln.


----------



## tjess (6. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Hmm.. das man nicht weiter werfen könnte denke ich nicht. Ich komme ja schon mit einer Spinnmontage auf ca 50-60 Metern um die 10-15 Meter weiter im Gegensatz zur Mono.

Das mit dem Kraut kann ich mir vorstellen jedoch hatte ich erst ein einziges mal echt mit Kraut zukämpfen und das war im Fehmarnsund


----------



## Franz_16 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Hi tjess,
das ist Geschmacksache. 

Geflochtene hat 4 Nachteile:
1. Die Fische schlitzen leichter aus
2. Sie ist deutlich weniger abriebfest
3. Wesentlich anfälliger gegen "Frost"
4. Sie sammelt mehr Unrat (Algen/Kraut etc.) ein. 

Dazu kommt der theoretische Nachteil, dass geflochtene Schnur die Ruten stärker belastet - d.h. die Brandungsruten werden, zumindest in der Theorie, bei einem konsequenten Einsatz eher "müde/weich".

Sie hat aber auch Vorteile die halt manchmal "kriegsentscheidend" sein können:
1. Bessere Bisserkennung
2. Wahrscheinlich!!! bessere Wurfweiten 

Dazu ist Geflochtene Schnur auch nicht so uv-anfällig wie Mono und dadurch grundsätzlich mal länger "haltbar" - ob das den höheren Preis dann vielleicht gleich wieder "egalisiert" ? 

Ich habe bei Brandungsanglern schon so viele verschiedene Kombinationen gesehen, wie bei kaum einer anderen Angelart. 

Manche Fischen einfach durchgängig Mono, andere durchgängig Geflecht.
Manche fischen eine Keulenschnur (durchgängig) bei der die letzten ca. 20 Meter konisch verjüngt sind. 

Andere schalten lediglich eine Keulenschnur vor (Taper Tip).

Andere schalten eine monofile Schlagschnur vor. 
Manche schalten geflochtene Schlagschnur vor.


----------



## tjess (6. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Sehr gute Antwort !  DANKE !
Ist also eher eine Geschmackssache ?
Ich fahre gleich zu Angelsport Moritz und gucke was sich so finden lässt.

Ps. Wie ist die Penn Affinity 2 LCEU in der Brandung ? Gibt es dort zur Zeit für 99 €
LG


----------



## degl (6. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

HI,

es gibt ja unzählige Trööts über Geflecht im Allgemeinen und auch speziell in der Brandung................

Einen wirklich"entscheidenden"Vorteil konnten wir hier nicht herausarbeiten........wobei ich selbst die Beobachtung machen konnte, das bei ruhigem Wetter und auch hellerer Nacht es von Vorteil sein kann, das ich über die 2.Sandbank werfen kann und ICH schaff das nur mit ner Geflechtschnur.........

Letzten Donnerstag auf ALS hat sie keine Vorteile gebracht, hatte genausoviel mit Kraut zu kämpfen wie mein Kumpel und da ich unbedingt mal ne "Billigschnur(Kastking)" ausprobieren wollte, hab ichs durchgezogen und mich insgeheim ein wenig geärgert, das ich die Schnur erworben habe(siehe Kastking-trööt unter günstig kaufen)...........

Sehr viele gestandene Brandler haben die Geflechte wieder von ihren Rollen verbannt und ich hab mir auf meinen beiden Ersatzspulen wieder die Gigafisch (Brandung/geflochten 220m) aufgespult, weil ich die seit länngerer Zeit kenne und schätze.

Aber bei normalen Brandungbedingungen werde auch ich weiterhin Mono fischen.......egal ob ich mit der Geflechtschnur ca. 20m weiter werfe oder nicht..........es könnte auch zu weit sein

gruß degl


----------



## degl (6. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*



tjess schrieb:


> Sehr gute Antwort !  DANKE !
> Ist also eher eine Geschmackssache ?
> Ich fahre gleich zu Angelsport Moritz und gucke was sich so finden lässt.
> 
> ...



KAUFEN.............#6

gruß degl


----------



## Franz_16 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*



tjess schrieb:


> Ps. Wie ist die Penn Affinity 2 LCEU in der Brandung ? Gibt es dort zur Zeit für 99 €
> LG



Ist zwar eher eine Karpfenrolle, lässt sich dafür aber bestimmt "missbrauchen" und der Preis hat schon große Lockwirkung, ist echt ein gutes Angebot #6 

Die hat eine schöne Bremskraft von 12kg - was fürs Brandungsanglen aber nicht so wichtig ist  

Musst halt bei Moritz mal bzgl. der Salzwasser-Beständigkeit fragen. 

Preislich ähnlich gelagerte Modelle die direkt aufs Brandungsangeln ausgelegt sind wie z.B. die Quantum Maniac Duracast Surf 570 , sind etwas leichter und haben höheren Schnureinzug. Dafür nicht so viel Schnurfassungsvermögen und nicht soviel Bremskraft. 

Aber eins ist auch sicher: 
Wenn du bei Moritz nix findest, wirds schwer - mehr Auswahl wirst du kaum wo finden


----------



## daci7 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Ich hab seit der letzten Saison immer beides dabei. Dabei fische ich ehrlich gesagt lieber mit Geflecht als mit Mono - wobei ich allerdings 10m verjüngendes TaperTip vorschalte.
Dieses Bisschen Dehnung finde ich persönlich bei mehr Welle wichtig, da sonst die Ruten die ganze Zeit wackeln und Bisse  schwer zu erkennen sind.
Mono nehm ich nur bei extrem niedrigen Temperaturen.
Nebenbei: Ich fische auch eine billige KastKing 8-fach Geflochtene und hatte bisher keine Probleme.
Ich werfe *gefühlt* ein wenig weiter mit Geflochtener und brauche gleichzeitig *gefühlt* weniger Blei um am Platz zu bleiben.
Ich schreib mal ausdrücklich "gefühlt" da ich nicht jedes Wochenende an der Brandung bin um Methoden zu testen - wenn ich mit dem einen Set klarkomme, dann wird nicht bei gleichen Bedingungen was anderes probiert 
PS: Wenn ich mir viele Angler am Strand anschaue ist das Argument der Wurfweite allerdings "Perlen vor die Säue" da die Wurftechnik mMn wesentlich entscheidende ist als das Setup und da hapert es doch häufiger...
|wavey:


----------



## daci7 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

PS: Die PENN Affinity 2 LC fische ich ebenfalls seit letzten Herbst - sehr schöne Rolle mit 1a Schnurverlegung, wunderbarer Bremse (unrelevant fürs brandeln - nett find ich aber das fast drag System) und gutem Schnureinzug bei recht niedriger Übersetzung. Da kommt das Blei schnell vom Grund. Allerdings hab ich die jetz noch nicht soooo lang im Test.


----------



## sunny (6. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Ich habe auch immer beides dabei. Aufgrund der von Franz_16 genannten Nachteile des Geflechts, besonders das Ausschlitzen der Fische, verwende ich aber eigentlich nur noch Mono. 

Die Spulen mit Geflecht dienen nur noch als Ersatz, wenn mal alle Stricke reißen sollten. Glaube aber, dass ich auch das bald ändern werde .


----------



## Allroundtalent (7. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Ich sehe es mal richtig pragmatisch. 

 Habe beides ausprobiert. Meinem Bauchgefühl gefiel die Geflochtene besser. Also fische ich Geflochtene inkl. 15 m Tapertip. Mit Ausschlitzen o.ä. hatte ich noch nicht die Probleme, zumindest nicht mehr als es sonst auch passiert wäre (behaupte ich jetzt mal so). 

 Bei Frost muss ich nicht unbedingt raus, deshalb ist das für mich kein Argument. 

 Mit Algen hatte ich erst einen großen Tüddel, die geflochtene schneidet sich aber grds. besser durchs Kraut als Mono, sonst keine nennenswerten Probleme. 

 Ich bin nach wie vor überzeugter Nutzer von Geflecht. #6


----------



## buttweisser (7. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Wie schon beschrieben wurde, hat das Geflecht in der Brandung mehr Nachteile als Vorteile. Ein weiterer Nachteil ist die schlechtere Bißausbeute, gerade bei ruhigen Wetter. Das liegt an der fehlenden Dehnung. 

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, das man Hänger im Kraut besser lösen kann. Auch das liegt an der fehlenden Dehnung. Die Zugkraft wird dadurch 1:1 auf die Schnur übertragen. Beim Ziehen aber immer die Rolle entlasten.

Bei der Wurfweite hat man mit dem Geflecht eigentlich keine Vorteile. Es sei denn, man vergleicht ein 15er Geflecht mit 40er Monofil, also Äpfel mit Birnen. Bei 15er Geflecht und 30er Mono sieht die Sache schon anders aus, da wird man kaum Unterschiede feststellen können.

Viele geübte Brandungsangler verwenden in der Regel Monoschnüre zwischen
0,28 und 0,33 mm und werfen damit 120 m und weiter. Das setzt natürlich entsprechende Wurftechnik und Top Material voraus.


----------



## tjess (7. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Ich verstehe aber bei aller Liebe nicht wieso Geflecht keine weiteren Würfe erzielt wenn ich schon mit einer Spinnrute deutlich weiter komme als mit Mono mit gleicher Rute / Montage|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Aalbubi (7. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Nimm eine gleichdicke mono und fange mal an deine Wurfweite zu messen. Einen extremen unterschied wirds bestimmt nicht geben. Mono hat ne glattere Oberfläche und "springt" besser von der Rolle ab als Geflecht, zumindest so gedacht.


----------



## tjess (7. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Nimm eine gleichdicke mono und fange mal an deine Wurfweite zu messen. Einen extremen unterschied wirds bestimmt nicht geben. Mono hat ne glattere Oberfläche und "springt" besser von der Rolle ab als Geflecht, zumindest so gedacht.



Der Punkt ist doch gerade das man wesentlich dünnere Schnüre fischen kann mit einem Geflecht als mit Monofil #c


----------



## Franz_16 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

@tjess
vor über 10 Jahren gabs mal einen Weitwurftest der hier im Forum initiert und bei bei der Fa. Stollenwerk durchgeführt wurde. 

Da konnte jeder Angler mit zur Verfügung gestelltem Gerät 3 Würfe machen, die dann gemessen wurden. 

Danach war man ungefähr so schlau wie vorher :q 

Die Erkenntnisse von damals:



> Kein Angler hatte bei seinen drei Würfen (jeweils mit den unterschiedlichen Schnüren) eine Weitendifferenz vom kürzesten zum weitesten Wurf von mehr als 10% geschafft (größte Different: 9%)
> 
> Sowohl der insgesamt weiteste (55,2m) wie der insgesamt kürzeste Wurf (37,75m) wurden mit der Billiggeflochtenen geschafft.
> 
> ...



Verwendetes Gerät:


> Gerät:
> JACKSON STL 1, Länge 2,70 m, Wurfgewicht 30-75 g
> 
> Rollen: Quantum Crypton Vector 630
> ...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*



tjess schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist doch gerade das man wesentlich dünnere Schnüre fischen kann mit einem Geflecht als mit Monofil #c



Wenn das aber keinen Nutzen hat (außer Bisserkennung), was hat man dann davon?

 Ich habe es zigmal ausprobiert auf der Wiese, mit zentimertergenauem Nachmessen..., Weitenunterschied ist nahe Null....

 Für mich auch weit mehr Nachteile, schneller gerissen, bei Muscheln am Grund, viele Ausschlitzer, insbesondere bei größeren Dorschen, Empfindlich bei Seitenwind und Neigung zu Luftknoten usw...

 Außer der Bisserkennung sehe ich nicht einen einzigen Vorteil bei geflochtener Schnur.

 Es kann, wenn man vielleicht grundsätzlich nicht sehr weit wirft Vorteile haben, das kann ich nicht beurteilen... Bei mir Wurfweite so um die 160-170m gibt es die Weitenvorteile auf jeden Fall nicht.

 Zumindest nicht bei 0,12er 8fach geflochtener zu 0,30er Keulenschnur, das habe ich gerade mit einigen Werfern vor 4 Wochen wieder live erlebt...

 Selbst beim Kunstköderfischen habe ich keinen Weitenvorteil mit geflochtener Schnur...


----------



## degl (7. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Meine Beobachtungen am Strand sind 15 zu 1 für Mono(in etwa)

Fangentscheidende Vorteile für Geflecht scheint es kaum zu geben und daher vertraut wohl das Groß der Brandler immer noch auf Mono

Mglw. trit ja auch mal einer/mehrere den Gegenbeweis an..........wär doch zumindest interessant#6

gruß degl


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

So sehr ich geflochtene beim spinnen mag, schon vor ca. 25 Jahren habe ich bei meinem einzigen Versuch mit geflochtener i ndie Brandung zu gehen, das umgehend wieder aufgegeben.

Krautfänger, nicht abriebfest, nicht weiter zu werfen, etc., wurde ja alles schon beschrieben.

Was spaßig ist, ist mit der Spinnrute und kleinen Spinjigs und Ringelwurm auf Platte spinnen, da ist geflochtene ok.


----------



## Aalbubi (7. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*



> Der Punkt ist doch gerade das man wesentlich dünnere Schnüre fischen kann mit einem Geflecht als mit Monofil



Man sollte nie ein zu dünnes Geflecht beim Grundangeln nehmen, finde ich.
Es beschädigt sich einfach viel zu schnell irgendwo. Die meisten geflochtenen Schnüre sind außerdem in Wirklichkeit viel dicker als angegeben. Da macht es für mich gedanklich betrachtet mehr Sinn, eine Monofile zu nehmen. Theorie und Praxis liegen aber manchmal voneinander sehr weit entfernt. Ich konnte, da ich Anfänger im Brandungsangeln bin, noch keine nennenswerte Erfahrung sammeln!


----------



## Aalbubi (7. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Vielleicht können hier ja ein paar Spezis Monoschnüre empfehlen, die dehnungsarm sind und sich in der Praxis bewährt haben.


----------



## buttweisser (8. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Sakuma Nite Crystall

http://www.sakuma.co.uk/p/239/sakuma-nite-yellow-crystal-4oz


----------



## tjess (8. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Sehr nützliche Beiträge  Danke.. ich glaube dann entscheide ich mich wohl auch für Mono aber werde auf eine Espule mal Geflecht testen !

Bei Moritz gibt es einige interessante Ruten welche aber diese Beringung haben:

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Fuji-SIC-Fuji-SIC-LCSG-86-28/?CatId=4

Der Verkäufer meinte es seien Ringe vorzugsweise für Geflechtschnur . Da ich dann auch mit Mono fischen möchte sollte ich die Ruten lieber meiden richtig ?


----------



## degl (8. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*



tjess schrieb:


> Sehr nützliche Beiträge  Danke.. ich glaube dann entscheide ich mich wohl auch für Mono aber werde auf eine Espule mal Geflecht testen !
> 
> Bei Moritz gibt es einige interessante Ruten welche aber diese Beringung haben:
> 
> ...



Nö, die brauchst du nicht meiden........wenn diese Ringe einen Nachteil haben, dann der das sie nicht so gut mit Kraut klarkommen.........daher gehen einige Hersteller wieder auf größere Ringe..........ich fisch meine Vercellis mit beiden Schnursorten und ausser der "Krautproblematik" ist da kein wirklicher Unterschied festzustellen..........

gruß degl


----------



## Spocht (10. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Moin,
ich will kein neues Thema aufmachen.
Ich will meine Vorfächer selber bauen. Welche Schnur kann ich eurer meinung nach für Mundschnur und Hauptschnur nehmen?


----------



## degl (10. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*



Spocht schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich will kein neues Thema aufmachen.
> Ich will meine Vorfächer selber bauen. Welche Schnur kann ich eurer meinung nach für Mundschnur und Hauptschnur nehmen?



Schau dir das mal an...........nur als Beispiel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH3jMj3d0vc

gruß degl


----------



## Spocht (11. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Degl das Video kenn ich schon. Würde auch selber ein Vorfach bauen können. Die frage ist eigentlich nur welche Schnur ich nehmen kann. 
Ich bräucht konkrete vorschläge. Geht die Jenzi Amnesia als Mundschnur oder reicht eine normale monofile? Als Hauptvorfachschnur villt. eine von Dega? Was meint ihr? Und welche Klemmhülsen nimmt man bei z.B. 0,70mm Schnur? Oder lieber knoten statt quetschen?


----------



## Franz_16 (11. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

@Spocht
schau mal in diesen Thread rein:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=281942

Man kann auch Fluorocarbon nehmen, anstatt Monofil. 
Fluorocarbon ist abriebfester und schwerer (sinkt schneller) als Mono - hat dafür aber etwas weniger Tragkraft.


----------



## degl (11. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*



Spocht schrieb:


> Degl das Video kenn ich schon. Würde auch selber ein Vorfach bauen können. Die frage ist eigentlich nur welche Schnur ich nehmen kann.
> Ich bräucht konkrete vorschläge. Geht die Jenzi Amnesia als Mundschnur oder reicht eine normale monofile? Als Hauptvorfachschnur villt. Eine von Dega? Was meint ihr? Und welche Klemmhülsen nimmt man bei z.B. 0,70mm Schnur?



Ich meine speziell den Teil, wo der Andreas die von ihm genutzte Schnurstärken beschreibt..........0,70mm fürs Vorfach und 0,40er für die Mundschnüre.........die Klemmhülsen sollten dann bei 1mm oder 1,2mm liegen#6

Ich nutze gern die DAM Tectan Softleader in 0,70 nur die Mundschnüre in 0,35 der gleichen Schnursorte......funzt

gruß degl


----------



## Spocht (11. September 2017)

*AW: Geflecht in der Brandung ?*

Jo danke. Dann probier ich es mal aus.


----------

